# Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss



## Dani_CH (15. Juli 2007)

Dann will ich mal starten:

Wie abgemacht und pünktlich wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk- erschienen halb 6 Uhr Morgens, Michael und Wolfgang an der Reussbrücke in Rottenschwil.

Ein tief in den Federn hängender Kombi deutet schon an- welcher der beiden wohl der Carpfreak ist (5.es Zimmer für Tackle).

Beide waren Flussneulinge- und alle Beide haben sich wacker geschlagen- obwohl uns der Fluss aufgrund des noch hohen Wasserstandes nicht unbedingt sehr gut gelaunt war.

Trotzdem- Bei Wolf klopfte es am Morgen- und seine allererste Barbe sass.

Seine ehrliche Freude darüber hat uns alle angesteckt.

Gegen den Mittag verkrochen wir uns zum grillieren im Wald- da die Temperaturen 34°C im Schatten erreichten. meine Frau brachte Grill, ein paar kühle Bierchen- und somit sassen wir die heisseste Zeit geduldig und kurzweilig im kühleren Wald ab.

Leider war uns das Glück angerisch nachher nicht mehr hold- und wir hätten es erst in den Abendstunden wieder versuchen können.

gegen 17.°° brachen wir ab- und haben uns in verschiedenen Gewässerabschnitten noch umgesehen.

Die Kameras hatten wir dabei- und die Bilder folgen anschliessend in einem der Beiträge der beteiligten Anglerkollegen.

Erstmal- Danke für den Supertag, die gute Stimmung- und Euren tapferen Kampf gegen die Strömung (wenn 200gr Bleie im Stausee zu Rollenden Grundbleien werden....) 

Für "Euch" war es bestimmt einmal ein anderes Erlebnis- und ich hoffe, Ihr hattet trotz des mässigen Ertrages- bleibende Erlebnisse an eines in meinen Augen "vielseitigsten Fischereigebiete unseres Landes"

Sehr gerne empfange ich Euch wieder bei Gelegenheit- und wir angeln drauflos was das Zeug aushält.

Mir hats Spass gemacht- trotz meines heutigen "Schneiderdaseins" und ich hoffe, ich konnte den "Spirit" rüberbringen, warum mich diese Flusslandschaft in der Seele berührt.

Lieber Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## Dani_CH (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

jo- jetzt seit Ihr beide drann- wie ist das so als Flussneuling?


----------



## sorgiew (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Eines muss ich dir noch sagen dani -vielen dank an dich und deine frau die uns mit leckeren Bierchen und einem grill versorgt hat.

War wirklich ein wunderschöner tag bis auf die hitze (sehe aus wie ein krebs - egal ich hab meine erste barbe)

Ich muss eines sagen du kannst dich wirklich glücklich schätzen das du dich an einem so vielseiten gewässer befindest mit - ich denke allen in der schweiz heimischen und nicht heimischen fischarten z.b.: karpfen |evil:


Die anspielung mit dem tiefergelegten kombi habe ich wörtlich genommen - denke schon über schiträger nach 


viele grüsse nochmals an euch beide und vielen dank 


wolf


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Hier ein paar Impressionen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/img453.*ih.us/my.php?image=img2575px0.jpg


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

http://img453.*ih.us/img453/6425/img2575px0.jpg


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Wolfs erste Rüsselträgerin
http://img453.*ih.us/img453/797/img2576nk2.jpg


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Wo steckt bloss Michael????
http://img412.*ih.us/img412/8154/img2579yd1.jpg


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Stadtrevier Bremgarten im Ortsbürgerrayon
http://img453.*ih.us/img453/2484/img2583vm0.jpg


----------



## Dani_CH (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Beim gemeinsamen Grillen im Wald:

http://img453.*ih.us/img453/2306/s6001013ub6.jpg


----------



## sorgiew (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

ein wunderschöner tag 


jedesmal wenn ich auf meinen sonnenbrand sehe kommt dir die barbe in den sinn - so macht sonnenbrand spass


:g#6


----------



## dramone (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

So, und hier nach laaanger zeit auch mein teil des berichtes.

Nachdem der Termin zum „Ruessangeln“ stand, und Dani uns noch mit tackle infos versorgte ging die suche auch schon los. Na ja, nach langem suchen im keller fand ich doch noch semi „brauchbares“ gerät, welches ich entweder ewig nicht mehr benutzte und eigentlich für andere angelarten gedacht war. Aber mehr dazu später…

Für mich ungewöhnlich pünktlich erreichte ich schlag 0530 den vereinbarten treffpunkt, an welchem mich Dani schon erwartete. Nach dem auch Wolfgang pünktlich eintraf war die kleine aber feine runde komplett! (Wolfgang: mir ist jetzt auch klar warum du einen Bus willst/brauchst :q)

Nach einer kurzen aber intensiven einführung von Dani in die gepflogenheiten und usanzen um und am gewässer gings auch schon los.

Von der starken strömung „überrascht“ (Dani hatte uns ja vorab mit info’s bzgl. tackle informiert), konnte es auch schon losgehen. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich in so heftiger strömung noch nie ausser mit fliege gefischt habe. Das verwendete gerät der beiden erinnerte mich stark an tackle welches ich sonnst an der nordsee verwende (und dort lagert es auch :c ).

Egal, hauptsache angeln!

Nach Wolfgangs schöner barbe und voranschreitender uhrzeit wechselten wir die angelstelle. Daniel führte uns zu einem wunderschönen abschnitt der Reuss mit schilfgürtel. Wie er ja schon beschrieben hatte, zogen wir uns um die Mittagsstunden in den wald zurück. Seine holde Frau Gemahlin brachte grill und ein paar bierchen mit. Oh mann, was für ein service! Nochmals herzlichen Dank dafür!

Nachdem uns die hitze so richtig fertig gemacht hat und wir langsam im eigenen saft garten, beschlossen wir zusammenzupacken und stattdessen noch eine besichtigungstour eines teils der anderen Reussabschnitte zu machen.

Daniel führte uns u.a. zu einem bereich mit malerischen altarmen der Reuss! Märchenhaft!!

so gegen 1900 bin dann auch mal zuhause angekommen wo es mich bereits beim "kurzen" entspannen auf dem sofa noch vor dem essen umgehend ins reich der träume verschlagen hat...|schlaf:

Auch wenn ich an jenem denkwürdigen erlebnisreichen tag schneider blieb komme ich äusserst gerne zurück an diesen abschnitt der Reuss!

Ich möchte mich nochmals herzlichst bei Dani für die organisation/betreuung und guiding bedanken. Natürlich auch bei seiner Frau!

Es war tolles erlebniss zussammen mit Dani und Wolfgang an der wundderschönen Reuss zu anglen.


----------



## Dani_CH (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

Freut mich Michael- dass es Dir gefallen hat. Ich glaube, dass wenn die Wetterkapriolen mal längere Zeit (2-3 Tage) aussetzten und das Wetter konstant ist... können wir dies eventuell in der ersten Augustwoche wiederholen- bis dahin dürften die Aale auch "laufen"- ob wir den Morgen am Fluss und den Abend an den Altarmen verbringen- können wir ja noch offen lassen.

Ich habe Urlaub bis und mit 5.August- und somit noch etwas Zeit.

Lieber Gruss

Dani_CH


----------



## sorgiew (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Bericht CH-Mini-AB-Treffen an der Reuss*

das hört sich ja super an - ich denke das reussfieber hat mich schon etwas gepackt 


dicke aale und schöne karpfen was will man mehr

bis auf ein nächstes mal 


wolf



ps.: bin am anfang der woche wieder leer ausgegangen - ich denke schön langsam das mich die karpfen nur ärgern wollen |kopfkrat


----------

